# stock cars



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

new stock car pics


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

stock cars done for now


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

*sock cars*

stock cars done for now


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I might be able to help...trying to post pics?????*

slotcar95,

Are you trying to post pictures?

Bob...I might be able to help...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> slotcar95,
> 
> Are you trying to post pictures?
> 
> Bob...I might be able to help...zilla


No, he's ,st st st stuttering


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*He's not stuttering... he's skipping!*

Tape a penny on the top of each hand as you type....Used to work on the tone arm of our hi-fi back in the day!!  nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*he's not stuttering or skipping......*

he's echoing. Try closing the door to the vast cavern.


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

yes i am and having a hell of a time at it


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess these are the stock cars?
























They look good! :thumbsup:

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I will help you...don't worry!*



slotcar95 said:


> yes i am and having a hell of a time at it


I am going to post some pictures of how to directly put pictures up like this 











with Photobucket. 

BRB........well give me a few minuites but, it won't be long.

Bob...here we go...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*How to upload pics directly with Photobucket...*

O.K. here we go...

#1) www.photobucket.com is free so you have to go an join now.

#2) now you will see your photobucket page like this...










#3)right click on blue Choose Files... 










#4) Bring up the place you have your pics stored in your computer and then click on the picture you want

#5) Now click on open button on the right bottom corner of that window...image will now download and just wait to see it come up on Photobucket










Time to cut and past...follow directions on the picture I have posted.










You will now "cut & paste" the information on Hobbytalks page. The same as if you were typing print but, it will look like below...I put "your name" in my spot just to make this show up as type and not an image...also removed the [IMG ] [IMG ] tags....don't worry but, now you should have a picture showing up after you hit SUBMIT REPLY on your HT text page...if not let me know....Hope this helps you! :wave:


http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/"your name"/aaphoto4.jpg

Since these pics are hosted by Photobucket they don't take up any of Hanks computer space either...Whooooo yeah!

If you want little pics to show up that get bigger when you click on them...HIT Go Advanced on bottom of the Hobbytalks thread you are typing message on...

Bob...images are fun to see and post...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great set of lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*ugh...me hunt and peck*










Kaboom!

By golly it's true. 

Here is living proof. Sound of Hank's server puffing a big sigh of relief.

'Tanks Bobzilla...yer aces.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

You can also just upload pics directly into your post, but not sure how much room Hank has.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Prutty Firewurks....:freak:

They go booom.....LOL
Nice looking stockers. You can smell the dirt from the fairgrounds..:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*3rd times a charm*



Bill Hall said:


> Kaboom!
> 
> By golly it's true.
> 
> ...


Yer Welcome Bill as I thought someone might be able to use this information. Glad you got it....now lets see some more pics...har

NTx,

Those Dirt Trackers are great and I like the HTERS one just a tad more than the rest! :woohoo: Gotta love em'

Well my 70 Roadrunner stocker is ready to paint now. Only after taking 2 different dips in the Pine Sol pickle jar...doh. Thank God for Pine Sol, ELO and toothpicks to scrape out all the mess from the door lines.

Bob...If you don't have time to do it right the first time...do it wrong the second time and go for 3rd try Wednesday...zilla


----------

